# 2 weeks ago



## Jessi (Lexa) (Dec 28, 2020)

Tomorrow my baby is scheduled to go to kitty heaven. It’s so hard. She’s just so beautiful and young. Cancer sucks. We don’t want her to suffer, and we’ve had a good month with her since she was diagnosed with multiple hepatic masses on her liver. She’s a fighter and such a good girl. I know she will live on with us forever ❤🐱we love you Lexa (Wex)


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

That's so sad she has to go i would be so sad if that was my cat i am so sorry!!shes so beautiful!!. Maby you'll find a new cat or even a kitten soon!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I am so sorry. Just know that you are doing the right thing.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

She gave what she could, now you give her peace. Much sympathy.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I’m so sorry. She’s a sweetheart that will never be forgotten.


----------



## Jessi (Lexa) (Dec 28, 2020)

I had to put my 5 (she would’ve been 6 on 2/15) to sleep 2 weeks ago due to cancer and I’m still so devastated. I don’t know how I can get past it. She was my emotional support animal and the most wonderful creature I’ve ever been bonded to. I don’t understand why she was taken so young. So unfair that she had to go through that and be taken from a loving home and yet there are neglected cats all over that the owners get to keep. I’m just having a hard time right now... I miss my baby


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. It's very very hard. Two weeks is like two years. 

Yes, there are many animals in rather unloving homes, but there are also many in cages at shelters, waiting waiting waiting for a loving home. 

Maybe there's a healthy way you can fill the hole in your heart? Take some time.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm so sorry. She was a very beautiful cat. You're not alone. Every pet owner has experienced the lose of a pet. We are here for you. Another cat/kitten will come along, if you let it.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry!
I was so sad when or dog died but I've never had a cat die I hope you feel better soon and mabye get a new cat/kitten soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry, and it never gets easier...


----------



## pnr (Apr 11, 2021)

So sorry for you loss


----------

